# Beruflicher Einstieg in die SPS-Programmierung



## Ataraxieus (6 August 2019)

Wie gehe ich am besten vor um mich in dem Gebiet der SPS-Programmierung beruflich einbringen zu können. 

Im Oktober schließe ich meine Umschulung zum Elektroniker für Energie- und Gebäudetechnik ab.
Wären dieser wurde ich mit dem Thema SPS konfrontiert. Da mich dieses Thema sehr interessiert, habe ich mich tiefer mit der Materie beschäftigt und unter anderem privat den SPS-ILS-Kurs mit Zertifikat absolviert, welche leider nur die die Grundlagen behandelte. 

Gleichzeitig habe ich an kleineren Arduino-Projekten gebastelt und um diese zu Programmieren zu können,habe ich mit C/C++ beschäftigt (Buch durchgearbeitet).

Reise- und Umzugsbereitschaft (komme aus Hamburg) ist vorhanden und Englisch verstehe ich auch sehr gut.

Mein Lebenslauf ist leider nicht ganz so Gradlinig:
Abi, VWL-Studium (abgebrochen),Rettungssanitäter, Umschulung zum Elektroniker für Energie und Gebäudetechnik. 
(Ledig und 30 Jahre alt.)

Welcher Weg ist jetzt für mich der beste?

Zunächst im Handwerk tätig werden und eine Weiterbildung zum Techniker absolvieren oder gar wieder ein Studium nebenberuflich aufnehmen oder ein Praktikum absolvieren und versuchen sofort in der Branche Fuß zu fassen?

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich ein hohes Maß an Eigeninitiative zeigen muss. Wie kann ich mich privat für einen zukünftigen Arbeitgeber sinnvoll und sichtbar weiterbilden?


----------



## MFreiberger (6 August 2019)

Moin Ataraxieus,

aus meiner Sicht ist der Werdegang nur bedingt interessant. Offensichtlich bringst Du Leidenschaft für den Beruf mit. Das ist viel wichtiger! Das würde ich auch immer bei einer evtl. Bewerbung herausstellen. Da bei Dir anscheinend auch noch die Reise- und Umzugsbereitschaft gegeben ist, bist Du ein sehr interessanter Kandidat für diesen Bereich.
Welcher Weg für Dich der beste ist, kann Dir Niemand sagen. Allerdings würde ich nicht ins Handwerk gehen, sondern mich an Deiner Stelle eher bei Firmen bewerben, die SPS-Programmierer brauchen.

Persönlich halte ich die Weiterbildung zum Techniker für sinnvoll. M.E. lernt man in einem Studium eher das wissenschalftliche arbeiten. In manchen Bundesländern werden Techniker in der Ausbildung auch als Studenten oder Studierende bezeichnet. Ich finde das etwas hoch gegriffen.

Grundsätzlich ist eine Weiterbildung aber nicht notwendig. Es kommt darauf an, was für Möglichkeiten (Karriere, Gehalt, nette Kollegen, etc.) man bekommt und was man selber möchte.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## ducati (9 August 2019)

Ataraxieus schrieb:


> Mein Lebenslauf ist leider nicht ganz so Gradlinig:
> Abi, VWL-Studium (abgebrochen),Rettungssanitäter, Umschulung zum Elektroniker für Energie und Gebäudetechnik.
> (Ledig und 30 Jahre alt.)



Hmm, also sind Deine berufl. Erfahrungen in der Elektrotechnik/Automatisierungstechnik gleich 0. Und ne Umschulung ist jetzt auch kein "richtiger" Ausbildungsberuf. Beinhaltet die Umschulung denn eine "Befähigung" eigenständig an elektrotechnischen Anlagen zu Arbeiten, also darfst Du nen Schaltschrank aufmachen und dran rumschrauben?

Zusätzlich zu Elektrotechnik/Automatisierungskenntnissen braucht man als SPS-Programmierer auch verfahrenstechnische Kenntnisse, bzw. halt Kenntnisse von der Maschine, welche man programmieren soll.

Also ich denke mal, Du brauchst nen Arbeitgeber, der Dich von 0 aufbauen muss/soll/will. Die gibt es sicherlich. Aber es wird eine Weile dauern, bis man Dich allein an ein Projekt an eine Anlage an eine Maschine ranlassen kann... Das sollte Dir zumindest klar sein. 

Private Weiterbildung ist so ne Sache, die meisten Arbeitgeber wollen eher jemanden mit Berufserfahrung, den man einfach wo hinschicken kann und der dann eigenständig die Projekte händelt... Also such  Dir evtl. nen Job als Inbetriebnehmer im idealfall in ner etwas größeren Firme wo Du nicht gleich am ersten Tag allein losmusst.

Gruß.


----------



## Ataraxieus (9 August 2019)

Danke für Euer Feedback!





ducati schrieb:


> Hmm,also sind Deine berufl. Erfahrungen in derElektrotechnik/Automatisierungstechnik gleich 0. Und ne Umschulungist jetzt auch kein "richtiger" Ausbildungsberuf.Beinhaltet die Umschulung denn eine "Befähigung"eigenständig an elektrotechnischen Anlagen zu Arbeiten, also darfstDu nen Schaltschrank aufmachen und dran rumschrauben?



Ich erhalte nach der Umschulung von der Handwerkskammer den Gesellenbrief. 


Natürlich ist mangelnde relevante Berufserfahrung ein großes Manko und versuche dieses auch nicht zu beschönigen. 

Ich werde am Wochenende meine Bewerbungsunterlagen zusammenstellen und dann im laufe der Woche bei verschiedenen Firmen mich individuell bewerben. Den Firmen, die ich ohne Umzug erreiche, werde ich anbieten vorher ein Praktikum zu absolvieren. Natürlich bin Berufseinsteiger und muss dementsprechend beim Lohn finanzielle Zugeständnisse machen. 


Sollte ich es nicht schaffen, eine Firma von meinem Engagement zu überzeugen, werde ich mir einen Job im Handwerk suchen, welcher idealerweise auch Industriekunden hat,und den Techniker machen.


----------



## Captain Future (10 August 2019)

Wo liegt denn deine Verdienstvorstellung...... ? Als Einsteiger ?


----------



## Ataraxieus (11 August 2019)

Ich weiß wo ich stehe und wo ich hin möchte. Wie ich mein Ziel erreiche ist noch nicht ganz geklärt. Gerade wie ich das Henne-Ei-Problem mit der mangelnden Erfahrung löse, bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, da mir hier deutlich gemacht wurde, dass reine Weiterbildung mich nur bedingt weiter an das Ziel bringt.



Captain Future schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn deine Verdienstvorstellung...... ? Als Einsteiger ?



Ich muss natürlich von etwas leben. Ich bin aber keiner der so naiv ist, ohne was in der Branche geleistet zu haben, gleich das große Gehalt zu wollen. Wenn ich in Hamburg einen Job im Handwerk annehme, wovon es grade reichlich gibt, da die Baubranche aufgrund der niedrigen Zinsen boomt, würde ich so um die 15€ die Stunde bekommen, was 2,6 Brutto entspricht.   

Wie ich aber schon sagte, ist mein Ziel zurzeit nicht reich zu werden, sondern dort beruflich tätig zu werden, wo es mir am meisten Freude bereitet. Deswegen würde ich für weniger arbeiten, bis ich genügend Erfahrung gesammelt habe und der Arbeitgeber von meiner Leistung überzeugt ist. 

Was ich an Gehalt benötige, kann ich pauschal nicht beantworten, da dort mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Muss ich Umziehen, wie hoch ist meine Miete, brauche ich privat ein Auto usw... 

In Hamburg würde ich temporär mit 1,2 Netto über die Runden kommen.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (14 August 2019)

Moin,

vielleicht ist das was für dich:

https://www.sit-de.com/de/karriere/offene-stellen/

Gruß Roland


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2019)

@Ataraxieus
Mit deiner gesunden Einstellung solltest du kein Problem einen Arbeitgeber zu überzeugen.
Altes Motto:
Erst Leisten und dann Fordern.
Funktioniert in unserer Branche (meist) gut.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## FatihGuecluecan (11 Juli 2022)

Hii kannst du mal von deinen Erfahrungen berichten meine Situation ähnelt deiner sehr komme aus dem Handwerk habe aber auch Berufserfahrung dann aber einen branchenwechsel gehabt im familienbetrieb gearbeitet nun habe ich gerade meine weiterbildung bei der WBS (8 Monate) zum SPS Programmierer absolviert nun bin ich auf der Arbeitssuche aber ich werde meistens an Servicetechniker stellen weitergeleitet eine SPS Programmierer stelle möchte mir keiner geben. Ich habe viel gelernt bei dieser Weiterbildung möchte auch als SPS Programmierer arbeiten. wäre schön wenn du ihr eure Erfahrungen teilen könntet.

Liebe Grüße


----------

